# READ THIS, WHEN YOU ARE PLANNING TO BUILD A MICROBRAND



## DEPA

We all know Microbrands. Some are nice, some are good value for the buck, some are even well made. But mostly they are crap. Nevertheless, there is almost everyday somebody who decides to get into watch business. For various reasons. 
Some didn't find what they are looking for in a watch. Some need money and they've been told that making watches is a goldmine. Some because they want to make their dreams come true. Some, simply because they are in midst of their midlife crisis and they already own a Harley Davidson and have two sidechicks. 
What they all have in common is, the lack of know how and skills. Now the journey begins. Searching for suppliers or service providers. Everybody heard about .........s or Alibaba. There are zillions of so called ''watchmakers'' who are 
waiting for such mushroom brands to show up. It is easy money because the wannabe watch brand owner has no clue about watchmaking. Now comes the difficult part of choosing a suitable producer who can help making their wonders become a reality.
As someone who has been in the watch manufacturing business for more than 25 years, I have built my knowledge by going through my own trials and errors, but I have also heard and seen horror stories about my client's experiences. What I am sharing with you now is a guide of tips and tricks of how to choose the best providers and how to avoid expensive mistakes based on poor decisions, or even worse, losing the entire savings of the last 50 years.
10 tips and tricks worth a million dollars. I could easily write a book as thick as the yellow pages of Barcelona, but these 10 tips used as a checklist, can prevent you from disappointments or scams.
So here it goes:

1. Positioning of your product - Nothing is more important than the concept you have of how to position your product in the market and the focus on your specific target group. This is by far the most important point, which you need to completely have figured out before approaching a supplier. You get what you pay and always searching for the cheapest price makes you end up in having a cheap looking watch. There is nothing wrong about it when your business plan is to offer such a watch. But if it's not the case, make sure that you know exactly what your positioning and what your clientele will be so you can define the true identity of your brand.

2. Technical department - Ask your supplier whether he has an own technical department. If so, just ask them whether the director of their technical department speaks a common language. Very often these .........s companies don't have one. They have an army of female sales persons in their early 20s without barely a background in watch business. They are just good for some basic translation jobs and for sales. 

3. Service center - This is a very important point because, seldomly the mushroom brands have technically skilled people. So you must rely on a fully working after sales service, provided by the maker. The risk is that if the company is located in china, you might not be able to return watches for repairs to them. So the promised warranty becomes worthless. Chinese custom regulations make it very hard to send watches back for repairs. They charge you 40% or 
more on taxes. There is nothing like a temporary import as we know it from most of the other countries. What comes in as a product needs to be taxed. 

4. Type of business - Ask whether the maker is a trading company or manufacturing company. Very often this secret is already revealed by the name. Some have the Trading company limited after their company name and others have the Manufacturing company ltd. Never choose a trading company, since these are just middleman. And the less people between your product and the manufacturing, the cheaper it gets. Also less risky while transferring relevant information 
to the factory.

5. NDA - An NDA (Non Disclosure Agreement) is very common in this business. Very quickly signed but actually not really needed when dealing with chinese companies. Use your gut feeling about them and how they disclose sensitive information about their other clients. 
When they easily talk about others and show you their models, be sure that one day, also your top secret product will be shown to others. Signing a waterproof NDA doesn't help you much, except you want to spend millions on court cases and make chinese lawyers become rich. You cannot catch them if they decided to violate your rights. Search for someone who has business ethics.

6. Showcasing models - On .........s, companies show their products in order to approach new clients. Very often they show off with well known brands. If you ask them, they admit proudly that they are the makers of this or that brand. Don't believe in fairytales. Be sceptical and don't hesitate to ask the brands directly if this or that company made their watch and about their experience with them. Browsing on .........s, you see millions of different companies who 
all claim to be the real manufacturers of Daniel Wellington. How strange that such a company will risk the business with DW for a couple of hundred pieces watches, when they are producing 100s of millions for DW directly. DW is a very easy to make watch. Therefore many makers just buy one and try to step on DW to make a quick buck. Be careful with them. Ask for real references. Ask whether you can contact brands which they worked for. Suddenly you will hear excuses why you cannot ask DW. Because my grandfather made for them, my uncle was their maker and so on. Suddenly it was not them directly dealing with this brand. 

7. Company history - Check for how long a company exists. In china everything is just short-lifed. Companies show off, if they exist for 10 years. Chinese government makes it easy to open and close factories. I know cab drivers who became watchmakers overnight. Without barely skills or know how about watchmaking. Most of the watch nerds I know, do understand more about watchmaking than 90% of the chinese companies on .........s.

8. Details - I know a lot of disappointed brand owners who have their dreams shattered by bad samples or mass-production. Very often you hear excuses for their failure. The biggest excuse you will hear is:"This is just a sample. In mass-production we will make it better" or "Take this as is now and for reorder we will correct the mistakes" If you hear the latter, then you know that you are screwed and your advance payment is lost. If they cannot manage to deliver
perfect samples to you, it means they are not capable to make it any better. Samples are being made on the same machines as the mass-production. And samples are the best way to show their clients how good their quality really is. 

9. Quality - This is an issue which causes the most trouble. Nobody tells you the truth about their quality level unless you start asking them about it. Talking quality is always something subjective. For some people a Seiko 5 is a very high quality watch and for others even a Breitling is just a medium class watch. Talking quality levels is one of the most important and essential parts in watchmaking. Asking for samples doesn't always solve your problem. They can easily 
send you a watch, that they just bought from a competitor. Price is an indicator for the quality. When a watch costs 20USD, you can't expect it to be made in high quality and to honor all the detailing you asked them for. For 20USD you will at best, get a watch which is worth 20USD. No illusions here. You should focus on the quality of the finishing, because this is the weakest achievement, and the one that most frequently lacks quality. Don't hesitate to use well known brands in order to define standards. 

10. Delivery - If your supplier passed the above mentioned 9 points and executed your order and they are ready for delivery after you released the final part of the payment, you need to make damn sure that you get what you ordered. Veryoften we see problems with the mass-production being so different than the delivered samples. Better is to ask them to send you some samples from the mass-production. Or even better is to travel there and check the goods by yourself. 
Don't forget what I wrote in Tip no.3 about sending back watches to China. 
Doesn't mean that you are 100% safe when following these tips, still there are many points where you can get scammed. The best advice I can give you is, to spend a few bucks more and get your watches made from a company in the western world. Most of the time it ends up being cheaper to spend a little more.
Hope this helped some of you guys, getting one step closer to your dreams


----------



## Dec1968

I have considered starting my own brand and this is good stuff, thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher

this thread can go a number of ways...will be quite the ride.


----------



## Unikagen

The introduction was a bit derogatory, but I really appreciate the contents of the actual advice. The heart is in the right place.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

Perhaps some context of your experience....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/little-resumee-my-23-years-watchmaking-heavy-photos-1520297.html


----------



## andrea__81

Negakinu said:


> The introduction was a bit derogatory, but I really appreciate the contents of the actual advice. The heart is in the right place.


Indeed, my sentiments exactly.
Very interesting read even from a buyer's perspective.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker

Guzmannosaurus said:


> Perhaps some context of your experience....
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/little-resumee-my-23-years-watchmaking-heavy-photos-1520297.html


Thanks for that context! that other thread is a fascinating read as well. this guy has some serious talent!


----------



## jlow28

Interesting read and I will be curious to see if some micro brand owners chose to comment on this post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

> NDA - An NDA (Non Disclosure Agreement) is very common in this business. Very quickly signed but actually not really needed when dealing with chinese companies. Use your gut feeling about them and how they disclose sensitive information about their other clients.
> When they easily talk about others and show you their models, be sure that one day, also your top secret product will be shown to others. Signing a waterproof NDA doesn't help you much, except you want to spend millions on court cases and make chinese lawyers become rich. You cannot catch them if they decided to violate your rights. Search for someone who has business ethics.


Very diplomatic way to say that the Chinese don't respect copyright law. I've said it before but people don't seem to agree. I like your approach better - practical and realistic.


----------



## DEPA

Actually they do respect copyright laws, but only if their benefit from respecting your copyrights is bigger than from violating. For usual this never applies for micros because they are just small fish.



Verdict said:


> Very diplomatic way to say that the Chinese don't respect copyright law. I've said it before but people don't seem to agree. I like your approach better - practical and realistic.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Good and logical advice from OP. Please excuse me if I didn't know which company did DEPA represent.

But reading all the 10 points, I'm starting to worry about some of the KickStarter campaigns I supported last year. Two of the examples I really worried about would be the Hamtum H1 and Dieviate Ascent Pro projects.


----------



## Chronopolis

Thanks for the tips, DEPA.

I find it curious that in the past 2-3 years or so, there has been a megaton atomic explosion of micros.
I see one just about every day on FB.

Not to diss anyone's sincerity but a good majority of them are just awful looking.
Or else, more of the same Sub copies.


----------



## DEPA

I am not representing a brand. I am in the manufacturing side of watchbusiness.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Good and logical advice from OP. Please excuse me if I didn't know which company did DEPA represent.
> 
> But reading all the 10 points, I'm starting to worry about some of the KickStarter campaigns I supported last year. Two of the examples I really worried about would be the Hamtum H1 and Dieviate Ascent Pro projects.


Agree with you on that. There are far too many mushrooms around. And most of them disappear as fast they popped up



Chronopolis said:


> Thanks for the tips, DEPA.
> 
> I find it curious that in the past 2-3 years or so, there has been a megaton atomic explosion of micros.
> I see one just about every day on FB.
> 
> Not to diss anyone's sincerity but a good majority of them are just awful looking.
> Or else, more of the same Sub copies.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

DEPA said:


> I am not representing a brand. I am in the manufacturing side of watchbusiness.


Thanks for clearing it up. Btw, this might be a wrong question, which country is your manufacturing plant based?


----------



## DEPA

We are a cooperation of 3 independent companies. The administration is located in the Netherlands. The movementfactory is located in switzerland and my company which is doing the liaison and the project management and all of the engineering and designjobs is located in Turkey. Our network consists of manufacturers from all over the world. Depending on the requirements we choose the suitable suppliers. Nowadays most of the watches have fareast components (cases, dials and hands and bracelets). Even the ones with swiss made label.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for clearing it up. Btw, this might be a wrong question, which country is your manufacturing plant based?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

DEPA said:


> We are a cooperation of 3 independent companies. The administration is located in the Netherlands. The movementfactory is located in switzerland and my company which is doing the liaison and the project management and all of the engineering and designjobs is located in Turkey. Our network consists of manufacturers from all over the world. Depending on the requirements we choose the suitable suppliers. Nowadays most of the watches have fareast components (cases, dials and hands and bracelets). Even the ones with swiss made label.


Wow, impressive. Thank you.


----------



## tozj

Hey DEPA! 

Thanks for the generosity in sharing your designs and experience that you accumulated over the course of 20 odd years. And I wanted to mention in passing that I enjoy your designs as linked by another fellow member in his earlier post, they are nothing less than stunning  although the title did present the first impression of an angry and somewhat frustrated man lol.

Also, pardon my ignorance, when you mentioned many watches have far east components in them, do they also apply to bigger names in general? Or may I stepping into unchartered territory... Pls ignore my question if it may be offensive in any manner.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## DEPA

Thanks for the feedback Tim. I am rather cynical than angry. It is my style. Regarding your question, it is no secret that the swiss watch industry is sourcing most of their parts in asia. There are still some haute horlogerie brands who are still manufacturing eerything in switzerland but the wast majority is asia connected.



tozj said:


> Hey DEPA!
> 
> Thanks for the generosity in sharing your designs and experience that you accumulated over the course of 20 odd years. And I wanted to mention in passing that I enjoy your designs as linked by another fellow member in his earlier post, they are nothing less than stunning  although the title did present the first impression of an angry and somewhat frustrated man lol.
> 
> Also, pardon my ignorance, when you mentioned many watches have far east components in them, do they also apply to bigger names in general? Or may I stepping into unchartered territory... Pls ignore my question if it may be offensive in any manner.
> 
> Cheers
> Tim


----------



## fredlim

Thank you for sharing. Those 10 points are exactly what I am facing and worry about.


----------



## agrgt_Design21

This is all great advice, DEPA. 

Really appreciate the knowledge being shared here. Your points definitely resonate on multiple levels, and we had experienced some of the issues you listed, in the past. This is great for people starting out, to really avoid the major pitfalls of starting to produce a watch for mass production.


----------



## GlenRoiland

DEPA said:


> We are a cooperation of 3 independent companies. The administration is located in the Netherlands. The movementfactory is located in switzerland and my company which is doing the liaison and the project management and all of the engineering and designjobs is located in Turkey. Our network consists of manufacturers from all over the world. Depending on the requirements we choose the suitable suppliers. Nowadays most of the watches have fareast components (cases, dials and hands and bracelets). Even the ones with swiss made label.


Cooperation of 3 independent companies? Liaison? Network of manufactureres from all over the world? suitable suppliers? how does that make you different from "trading companies"? versus "manufacturing"?

seriously...just curious.


----------



## GlenRoiland

DEPA said:


> We are a cooperation of 3 independent companies. The administration is located in the Netherlands. The movementfactory is located in switzerland and my company which is doing the liaison and the project management and all of the engineering and designjobs is located in Turkey. Our network consists of manufacturers from all over the world. Depending on the requirements we choose the suitable suppliers. Nowadays most of the watches have fareast components (cases, dials and hands and bracelets). Even the ones with swiss made label.


double post thingy


----------



## DEPA

Very easy to explain you the difference by giving you comparison to other businesses. Look at what a construction company does compared to a real estate broker. Look at what a car factory does compared to a cardealer. General Motors still has suppliers and subcontractors but nobody would go as far as to say that they are dealers simply because they need some. Neither in watchbusiness, nor in any other complicated manufacturing, you never have the manufacturing for all components inhouse.



GlenRoiland said:


> Cooperation of 3 independent companies? Liaison? Network of manufactureres from all over the world? suitable suppliers? how does that make you different from "trading companies"? versus "manufacturing"?
> 
> seriously...just curious.


----------



## DEPA

Thanks for the feedback. If you use this as a checklist, you should be safe by more than 90%. A 100% guarantee nobody can give you



fredlim said:


> Thank you for sharing. Those 10 points are exactly what I am facing and worry about.


----------



## GlenRoiland

DEPA said:


> Very easy to explain you the difference by giving you comparison to other businesses. Look at what a construction company does compared to a real estate broker. Look at what a car factory does compared to a cardealer. General Motors still has suppliers and subcontractors but nobody would go as far as to say that they are dealers simply because they need some. Neither in watchbusiness, nor in any other complicated manufacturing, you never have the manufacturing for all components inhouse.


ahhh. Thank you. So you own the plant that manufactures the watches?


----------



## DEPA

GlenRoiland said:


> ahhh. Thank you. So you own the plant that manufactures the watches?


We have whatever is necessary to be a watchmanufacturer. Even more than that. Our mainbusiness is not watches but mechanical watchmovements


----------



## ArdorandForge

Hello-

I am new here, I am in the planning stages of building a Micro brand and found your post to be very helpful in validating all of the concerns I already had. I am an Industrial Designer by trade, and have experience designing in the lighting industry (table lamps, floor lamps, chandeliers, etc) and have worked with asian manufacturers plenty...I realize quality control is a huge issue and would be much more so for watches than the lamps I designed. If I launch this brand, I want to do so the "right" way, so before I even make the decision to move forward I am looking at the viability of the endeavor, and all options I may have to cut out potential pitfalls like shoddy manufacturing or frustrations with communication or other areas I may not have even thought about.

I am in the beginning stages of my R&D process and have not gathered a whole lot of information on manufacturers yet, but my first impression has been that for a start-up, there are not many cost-effective manufacturing opportunities outside of China. You mentioned toward the end of your post that:



> The best advice I can give you is, to spend a few bucks more and get your watches made from a company in the western world. Most of the time it ends up being cheaper to spend a little more.


Would you (or anyone else here) be able to give me names or point me in a direction of where I could find potential reputable manufacturers I could work with outside of Asia? As I said before, I just started this process and haven't spent a ton of time on this forum yet, so I apologize if there is a section devoted to this type of conversation that I just have not found yet.


----------



## DEPA

Intrinsic said:


> Hello-
> 
> I am new here, I am in the planning stages of building a Micro brand and found your post to be very helpful in validating all of the concerns I already had. I am an Industrial Designer by trade, and have experience designing in the lighting industry (table lamps, floor lamps, chandeliers, etc) and have worked with asian manufacturers plenty...I realize quality control is a huge issue and would be much more so for watches than the lamps I designed. If I launch this brand, I want to do so the "right" way, so before I even make the decision to move forward I am looking at the viability of the endeavor, and all options I may have to cut out potential pitfalls like shoddy manufacturing or frustrations with communication or other areas I may not have even thought about.
> 
> I am in the beginning stages of my R&D process and have not gathered a whole lot of information on manufacturers yet, but my first impression has been that for a start-up, there are not many cost-effective manufacturing opportunities outside of China. You mentioned toward the end of your post that:
> 
> Would you (or anyone else here) be able to give me names or point me in a direction of where I could find potential reputable manufacturers I could work with outside of Asia? As I said before, I just started this process and haven't spent a ton of time on this forum yet, so I apologize if there is a section devoted to this type of conversation that I just have not found yet.


A very legit question, and also here applies the same rule as for asian suppliers. No matter whom you deal with, make sure they have an own R/D and technical departments. If you choose one without, then the delivered product will be only as good as that companies' asian supplier. If they manage to source all components by themselves, trough their liaison department, then you will have another advaantag: the price.


----------



## ArdorandForge

A good point about verifying an in-house tech department even outside of China. If I could find someone closer to home, it would make it much easier to visit and oversee some of the production as well which would certainly lessen my concerns. So, do you have any recommendations or know of a directory/ listing of reputable manufacturers?

Thanks!


----------



## DEPA

Intrinsic said:


> A good point about verifying an in-house tech department even outside of China. If I could find someone closer to home, it would make it much easier to visit and oversee some of the production as well which would certainly lessen my concerns. So, do you have any recommendations or know of a directory/ listing of reputable manufacturers?
> 
> Thanks!


I will forward your question to the crowd. Possible that they can give you some recommendations based on their experiences.


----------



## no-time

Even on Wikipedia (Wikipedia is not 100% accurate) they use the terms Watchmaker and Watch Manufacturers interchangeably.

Do both the terms mean the same thing?


----------



## MechaMind

The definition is ( after my understanding) rather free - and may fade between both specs.... Watchmaker ( in my eyes = small business dooing maintenance and assembly ( similar to car service ) - in some cases restauration. Watch manufacturer = not necessarily using own movements but making bigger lots for sale ... and they probably do not take foreign brands for maintenance but their own .


----------



## calcisme

MechaMind said:


> The definition is ( after my understanding) rather free - and may fade between both specs.... Watchmaker ( in my eyes = small business dooing maintenance and assembly ( similar to car service ) - in some cases restauration. Watch manufacturer = not necessarily using own movements but making bigger lots for sale ... and they probably do not take foreign brands for maintenance but their own .


This is an uneducated perspective, but I think of a watchmaker as a skilled craftsperson who is capable of not just assembling case, hands, movements, etc, but also trained in working with the movement and all the parts of a watch.


----------



## MechaMind

Nooo .. A watchmaker except a hobbyist - in Germany at least - is a 3 years education just to become a worker where you learn the principles and the techniques to be able to service and make watchparts or movements ( and 3 more coursesto become a master with the permission to educate and teach). On the job most would not be able to setup own movements as the invest in tools and machines
would be rather out of budget for most ( a simple punching tool is about a 5 digits value and you would need a dozend of those plus machines for gears and finish ... so such a business would be several 100k$ just for startup ....


----------



## MechaMind

Nooo .. A watchmaker except a hobbyist - in Germany at least - is a 3 years education just to become a worker where you learn the principles and the techniques to be able to service and make watchparts or movements ( and 3 more coursesto become a master with the permission to educate and teach). On the job most would not be able to setup own movements as the invest in tools and machines
would be rather out of budget for most ( a simple punching tool is about a 5 digits value and you would need a dozend of those plus machines for gears and finish ... so such a business would be several 100k$ just for startup ....


----------



## no-time

could one not lease the machines as and when needed for a project?


----------



## MechaMind

Imagine- the machines of Kienzle watches were sold and bought by a Chinese investor - but he was not able to use them due to the lack of experience!
it is not just a lathe you need to manufacture watch parts in series.... checkout come making of vids on YouTube .... they have a lot of expensive machines and specialists that take care of them and insure the constant quality of the parts!!


----------



## MechaMind

Imagine- the machines of Kienzle watches were sold and bought by a Chinese investor - but he was not able to use them due to the missing experience!
it is not just a lathe you need to manufacture watch parts in series.... checkout come making of vids on YouTube .... they have a lot of expensive machines and specialists that take care of them and insure the constant quality of the parts!!


----------



## pithy

*disambiguation*


----------



## DEPA

The terminology Watchmaker is an old one. And it was exactly describing the job back 200 years ago but today a watchmaker is often a person who just repair a watch. The person who manufactures a watch is called micromechanician or watchengineer or watch manufacturer nowadays


----------



## peregrhino

This Article was very useful Depa. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Andrew Dorian

I think there is also the fact that you're not dealing with someone in person. Just online or via phone. It's hard to guage them but the tip on how much they disclose about other clients makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Watches503

Do you want to react to this ?

Ibrahim Okten, Apparently Another Scum of the Earth, like Aquatico Watches
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4600445&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503

Is it true or not that you have scammed enough people that you can’t even leave your country or you’ll get arrested ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEPA

Member Watches503 has started a campaign against my person. I do not know him personally. Asked him to identify himself. I never had business relations to him. So what he is saying does not not reflect the truth and is not based on his own experience with me. I wrote a detailed statement from my point of view against all accusations against my person. You can read that on the link given below.



Watches503 said:


> Do you want to react to this ?
> 
> Ibrahim Okten, Apparently Another Scum of the Earth, like Aquatico Watches
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4600445&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardVal

Thanks for the extensive post, very insightful. What is your view on Hong Kong based companies? Given that they are unlikely to have large factories there, would you assume these are trading companies? Also, would you say that trading companies could add value in the form of sourcing from different suppliers, or are they really just a middle man that adds no value?


----------



## Tycho Brahe

https://watchotaku.atlassian.net/wiki/plugins/servlet/mobile?contentId=1638608#content/view/1638608


----------



## RichardVal

Thanks for sharing, would be very interesting to hear whether anyone has any experience with any of the HK/China based manufacturers listed here (Montrichard, Giovino, Longio, Fullswing, MPI, MSE).

PS. DM is also possible if you would not want to publicly provide your experiences



Tycho Brahe said:


> https://watchotaku.atlassian.net/wiki/plugins/servlet/mobile?contentId=1638608#content/view/1638608


----------



## BlumSafe

I would like to bring this thread back to life. I greatly appreciate DEPA’s experience, cynicism and humor regarding this subject. Against all common sense and experience, I have this stupid burning desire to create a micro run of watches to distribute through my watch safe website, BlumSafe, and would really love to find a designer/contractor to help me put my ideas on paper, identify the right components and then find and supervise a manufacturer. Any ideas?

I started BlumSafe because I wanted something that didn’t seem to exist at a reasonable price. I am not an industrial guy, just a finance guy with a dream and a bunch of industrial clients to lean on for advice. Dealing with Chinese manufacturers was brutal for a piece of steel where I basically delivered high level plans, requiring some detail and component solution help. I can’t imagine how difficult this would be with watches, and thus seek help. I have strong design ideas, but am not a designer and lack technical skills.

So other than providing the sound advice, DON’T DO IT!, does anyone have any ideas for an experienced consultant/freelancer I can work with?

Thanks.


----------



## BlumSafe

I would like to bring this thread back to life. I greatly appreciate DEPA’s experience, cynicism and humor regarding this subject. Against all common sense and experience, I have this stupid burning desire to create a micro run of watches to distribute through my watch safe website, BlumSafe, and would really love to find a designer/contractor to help me put my ideas on paper, identify the right components and then find and supervise a manufacturer. Any ideas?

I started BlumSafe because I wanted something that didn’t seem to exist at a reasonable price. I am not an industrial guy, just a finance guy with a dream and a bunch of industrial clients to lean on for advice. Dealing with Chinese manufacturers was brutal for a piece of steel where I basically delivered high level plans, requiring some detail and component solution help. I can’t imagine how difficult this would be with watches, and thus seek help. I have strong design ideas, but am not a designer and lack technical skills.

So other than providing the sound advice, DON’T DO IT!, does anyone have any ideas for an experienced consultant/freelancer I can work with?

Thanks.


----------

